# When does implantation bleed occur? Worried as not had anything and in pain :-(



## lexx7 (Oct 19, 2011)

I know I'm becoming a serial poster   .........

I've had a central pain since last night that I get most months and need a heatpad on at night to be able to get a bit of sleep - can't use them now so am a tad tired    I'm not as crampy as I had been but still getting a few cramps in my ovaries and again, this is something I get every month for about 10 days before my period shows up    

Had et on Monday at 6pm, so I'm allmost 4 days post transfer.  I keep checking everytime I go to the loo (which is very often given my comprimised bladder   ) to see if there is a bit of implantation blood, but nothing    I don't know when implantation takes place?  I had a 3 and half day transfer (i note the half as i had ec at about 11am and et at 6pm.)  

The pain is driving me mad and really upsetting me - If this has worked and I am indeed pregnant, how am I to manage with no sleep and unable to use heatpads    I think it's bowel related which cramps on my bladder that causes the pain, but after being rather windy last night, I have been having regular bowel movements and even 2 so far today! (sorry if tmi   )  I did have a 4d scan a few months ago but nothing sinsiter found and as I had endo removed about 7 years ago, it was just put down to that    

This is the longest wait of my life and only a month off 5 years of having been ttc. Dh keeps saying he wants this to happen so much and that feeling gets stronger every day.  I'm doing all I can to stay    but could really do with some reassurance and facts about implantation.

      this our time at last


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

Not everyone gets an implantation bleed. I had strong cramping from et and that hasn't stopped yet. Its all individual and you can't use general symptoms to predict your outcome!

Stay positive, relax as much as you can, try and do something distracting you enjoy and laugh as much as possible as it cuts your stress levels down.

Then all you can do is cross your fingers and wait.

It is torture but try and gang in there.  I have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## lexx7 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks    

I'm doing my best and the days are going quicker now, but I just start worrying that things haven't happend and I'm just desperate to see a sign that baby has implanted and the only thing that would tell me that for sure would be the slight bleed.... or at least that's what I thought   

I've just had my mother-in-law on the phone asking how things are as we haven't spoken since ec and she really wants a grandchild and I just feel like all the pressure is on me for this to happen  

I've even started to ponder how painful the period might be if this doesn't work out    

I'm doing what I can to distract though and just hope with all my heart that this is our time


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey lexx7  during my 1st ICSI I not had any implanation bleed (didn't know about it) and I got PG but mc and since last 4 ICSI I had implanation I got bfn  so I don't like implanation bleed  even natural way I had brown discharge 7 day before my OTD and gt bfn  so  relax and stop looking for implanation bleed otherwise it will happen and I promise you your gonna regret it  so implanation bleed are not inportant.
Becky7 xx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning,

Not everyone gets it Hun so honestly don't worry. I had it and I was relieved and got my BFP and now I'm spotting a little bit and people are telling me it's just the baby snuggling in more but this is wording me to death!!! Just wish it would stop now lol. 
There are hundreds of women on here who don't have it and get a BFP so don't worry hun


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hope82  are you still testing  as if still BFP then your sweetie are snuggled real hard  Why don't you go for private scan if your getting all worried.
Becky7 xx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning becky,

Did another test this morning and I'm now 2-3 weeks pregnant which is right so it's made me feel loads better as when I tested I was 1-2 first so does that mean my HCG level is rising? I haven't had anything since yesterday morning and I have only spotted such a tiny bit I think it is the baby snuggling in more. What do you think Hun? 

How you feeling xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey that great to hear Sophie  as long he teat said your pregnant  so I know it hard to relax  but as long your still test postive  that should tell you more  and as or still spotting  maybe your having twin eh  Just keep testing every 4 / 5 day till the scan to give your mind a peace.
I am fine thank you  I am 2dpo  already got sharpe shooting pain every now and then but it stop lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks hun, I've had a little bit more pinky discharge this morning but I feel better knowing the test still says positive and the weeks are progressing. 

I had the shooting pains too. They will go. When is your OTD? 

Xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh I don't mind shooting pain or any twinge to give me some hope Sophie  and I think my test is 14dpo  so it should be may the 10th  but I may test earlier.
Becky7 xx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

I know what you mean hun. Getting a bit more pinky discharge but not going to worry and hope it's normal. 

Take care hun luv Amy x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes Sophie don't worry just think your having twin that why you got pinky discharge and if I was you I would stay in bed or put your feet up ok.
Have great weekend.
Becky xx


----------

